# Removing the plastic smell from a new cooler.



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I know the answer is here somewhere - I'm just on my phone so it's harder to search the forums. 

I think I read stuffing the cooler with crumpled up newspaper works, is that correct?


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Yes, you can use crumpled up newspaper. Works very well.
Also, washing it with baking soda and mild soap.
Or airing it out in sunlight.

Newspapers are about the easiest.


----------



## jrjones60 (Sep 12, 2011)

I went to a pet store and got Activated Charcoal. I've got it in my new wine cooler now....just put about 1/3 inch spread evenly on a small dessert plate. A 12 oz jar cost $5.95. Works better than anything else.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

The crumpled newspaper uses the charcoal in the paper to get the same result. cheaper too. I've never had to use anything but a night with a cooler full of newspaper to remove all scent.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I used baking soda and dw for a wash, then added the newspaper after drying outside. Next day,good to go


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I wash it out in the yard with the garden hose and dishwashing liquid and a scrub brush. Leave it out in the sun all day to dry. I don't know why leaving it in the sun helps, but it was recommended to me, I tried it, and it really does help. Then I bring it inside, dump some baking soda in the bottom, and close it up for a few days. Stick my head in once in a while to give it the sniff check. When it no longer smells, I dump out the baking soda, and give a final wipedown with distilled water on a clean cloth, to get the remnants of the baking soda out and just to make sure it's good and clean before I start putting cigars in.


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

All I did was wipe my small cooler down with DW then put my KL in there with some spanish cedar racks. Doesn't smell weird to me.

If you use KL as a source of humidification remember that its also great at absorbing odors.


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

Youalready got all the answers you need but I wash it out with water, then air dry in the sun, then newspapers for a day or two. I would think any method listed would work, just don't use smelly cleaners.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

White vinegar works best followed by mild soap rise well dry in sun. If there's still a little smell newspaper or activated Charcoal for another day.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

This thread popped back up so I figured an update was in order. 

Upon getting a 120qt cooler I filled it with crumpled up newspaper. About 36 hours later I removed the newspaper and there was no smell whatsoever. I then wiped it down with DW and started to fill it up. 

Thanks for all the help, guys.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

JGD said:


> This thread popped back up so I figured an update was in order.
> 
> Upon getting a 120qt cooler I filled it with crumpled up newspaper. About 36 hours later I removed the newspaper and there was no smell whatsoever. I then wiped it down with DW and started to fill it up.
> 
> Thanks for all the help, guys.


Hey, hey! Gotta post pics of it filling up!


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

JGD said:


> This thread popped back up so I figured an update was in order.
> 
> Upon getting a 120qt cooler I filled it with crumpled up newspaper. About 36 hours later I removed the newspaper and there was no smell whatsoever. I then wiped it down with DW and started to fill it up.
> 
> Thanks for all the help, guys.


wewt~ another success! I'm telling ya the newspaper is all that's needed. Let's see dem piccccs!!


----------

